# 2020 Hilton Grand Vacations Maintenance Fees



## GT75

** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!

* Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size
Operating Fee
Reserve Fee
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy/ Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2018 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (optional)
Please don’t just give the total MF but include the breakdown for Operating Fee, Property Taxes, and reserve fee. It is not necessary to list/include HGVC club dues or ARDA fee.

Please also include (if possible) the MF’s for the other room sizes than what you own. These can normally be do found on the budget report (usually towards the end).

*2020 Annual Club Dues*
HGVC-Domestic/International $182(3.30% increase)/$216
By Hilton Club-Domestic/International (w/unlimited reservation) $305/$335

*2020 Average MF increase 4.91%   (as of 02/02/20)


The 2020 HGVC Resorts with the Lowest MFs can be found here.  
(Also spreadsheet with all data can be found on post 2)

The 2019 MF thread can be found here.
The 2018 MF thread can be found here.
The 2017 MF thread can be found here.
The 2016 MF thread can be found here.
The 2015 MF thread can be found here.
The 2014 MF thread can be found here.
The 2013 MF thread can be found here.

Anderson Ocean Club Studio/1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #62
Bay Club 1BR - Post 45 and 1BR Historical Data - Post #46 and 2BR Style A - Post #48 and 2BR Villa/2BR Style B - Post #56
Borgo alle Vigne 1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #76
Boulevard (las vegas strip) 1BR - Post #13 and 2BR - Post #15 and 3BR - Post #26
Casa Ybel Beach and Racquet Club 
Club Regency of Marco Island  2BR Platinum - Post 34
Coylumbridge 2BR Deluxe and Orginal Lodge Types and 3BR Lodge - Post #91
Craigendarroch Suites 
Craigendarroch Lodges 3BR - Post #87
Crane 2BR OV with Pool - Post #84
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort 2BR Tower Unit Gold - Post #55
Elara (Planet Hollywood Towers) Studio Plus - Post 33 and 1BR - Post #21 and 2BR - Post #20
Fiesta Americana (an affiliate) 1BR and 2BR - Post  #92
Flamingo 1 BR - Post #19 and 2BR - Post #12 and 1BR - Historical Data/Info - Post 32
Grand Islander 1BR - Post #71 and 2BR/2BR Pent/3BR Pent - Post #77
Grand Pacific Palisades 2 BR - Post #70
Grand Waikikian 2BR - Post #68 and 1BR/2BR Pent/3BR Pent - Post#88
Harbor View Villas
Hokulani Waikiki
Hurricane House
Kalia Suites 
Kings' Land Resort 2BR Phase I - Post 41 and 2BR Phase II - Post 39 and 3BR Premier - Post #47 and 1BR Phase I&III/1BR+ Phase II&III/3BR Phase I - Post 58

Kohala Suites  All 2BR Units - Post 40 
Lagoon Tower 2BR Plus - Post 36 and Studio/1BR/2BR Pent/3BR Pent - Post #60
Las Palmeras * *2BR Platinum Season - Post #22
MarBrisa 2BR - Post #86
Ocean 22 1BR/2BR - Post #52 and 3BR - Post 63
Ocean Enclave
Ocean Oak 2BR (all units are 2BR) - Post #54
Ocean Tower 2BR - Post #83 and **Studio/1BR-S/1BR-L/3BR - Post #100*
*Paradise (prev las vegas hilton)* *2BR - Post #17 and 1BR - Post #79
Parc Soleil* *1 BR Gold - Post #18 and 1 BR Platinum - Post #30
Plantation Bay Villas
Plantation Beach Club at IRP* *1&2BR - Post #5
Plantation Beach Club I/II/III on Captiva Island
Plantation House
Sanibel Cottages
Seapointe
Seawatch on the Beach* *2BR Silver - Post 31*
*SeaWorld* *2BR (OVS I) Platinum - Post #14 and 2BR (OVS II) Platinum - Post #27 and 3BR Platinum (OVS II) - Post #67 and 3BR (OVSI)/1BR (OVSII) - Post #80
Shell Island Beach Club*  
*South Beach 1BR Platinum - Post #16 and 2BR Platinum - Post #78
South Seas Club
Sunrise Lodge 2BR - Post 50 and 4BR - Post 53 and Studio/1BR/3BR - Post #59
The District 1BR/1BR Plus/2BR Premier - Post 35
The Hilton Club of New York 7000 pts
The Residences 1BR Pent - Post #81
The Charter Club of Marco Beach 2BR Platinum - Post #65  
The Cottages
The Surf Club of Marco Island 2BR Platinum - Post #66
Tortuga Beach Club
Trump International Hotel 
Tuscany Village (International Drive)  2BR Platinum - Post #29 and 1BR & 3BR - Post #75 and 2BR Gold - Post #82 and **3BR Platinum - Post #97*
*Valdoro Mountain Lodge  Studio/1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #57
Vilamoura 
West 57th Street Studio - Post 37 and 1BR/Penthouse - Post #74*


----------



## GT75

This is the 2020 HGVC properties with the lowest MF for which we have data so far.
*Updated Feb 02, 2020
Note:     I have updated with 2020 data for what we have posted.  This contains the top resorts with best MFs.*





The MFs file (spreadsheet) now contains 4 years (2017/2018/2019/2020) worth of data.   Updated 8/22/20.


----------



## Great3

This thread prompted me to login and check.  Although my MF dues aren't posted yet, I do see:

2020 Club Dues $182.00

This is up from $6 from $176 for 2019, so 3.4% increase.

2019 Club Dues 176.00

Will post MF dues once that gets posted to my HGVC account.

Great3


----------



## hurnik

Maybe they could take the extra $6 and fix the darn "changing reservation" issue with the website, LOL!


----------



## Jon77

*Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation - Stuart, Florida*
1 Bedroom, 1 Bath, Gold (Although both of my flex weeks are not in the club)
Maintenance Fees are the same regardless of season or room size.
However not all units pay the same real estate tax.
Real Estate Taxes are determined by the County not PBC BOD or Hilton.
Depending on the factors used to determine the tax, the Real estate tax for an individual unit can be different than other units and go up or down from the previous year. In my case the real estate tax actually went down from 2019 tax.

2020 Operating Fee $930.46
2020 Reserve Fee    $368.98
2020 Real Estate Tax $ 55.27
Total                       $1354.71

Increase of $21.15 or 1.59% over 2019 fees of $1333.56


----------



## GT75

Jon77 said:


> 1 Bedroom, 1 Bath, however Maintenance Fees are the same regardless of season or room size.



You are correct except the real estate is different dependant upon season for Florida.    Which season is your week?


----------



## Jon77

GT75 said:


> You are correct except the real estate is different dependant upon season for Florida.    Which season is your week?


Thanks for the reminder, I edited my original post with an explanation of how real estate taxes are determined at PBC.


----------



## alwysonvac

Just need to add the 2020 International Club Dues when it’s available.

*HGVC Annual Club Dues History (Domestic / International)*

2020  $182  /  $216
2019  $176  /  $209
2018  $170  /  $204
2017  $159  /  $199
2016  $150  /  $194
2015  $140  /  $184
2014  $136  /  $174
2013  $125  /  $159
2012  $119  /  $154
2011  $114  /  $149
2010  $99   /  $139
2009  $95   /  $130
2008  $90   /  $125
2007  $90   /  $125
2006  $85   /  $105
2005  $85   /  $105
2004  $85   /  $105


----------



## mcsteve

Checked my "Maintenance Fees & Taxes" section and still only the Club Dues showing at $182.00.


----------



## Kokolea

International 2020 Annual Club Dues is $216.


----------



## Cyberc

I just checked my club dues for 2020 and they are listed as $335.

The amount consist of $216 which is the international dues and the remaining *$119 is for the unlimited reservations* for my By Hilton Club ownership.


----------



## CaliGirl08

Resort Name/Unit Size: *HGVC at The Flamingo, 2br* GOLD, 5k points Annual
Operating Fee: $739.02
Reserve Fee: $310.90
Property Taxes: $37.34
TOTAL: $1,087.26
2019 MF $1,049.05, therefore increased by $38.21 or 3.64%


----------



## Cyberc

*1br @ HGVC on the strip/Boulevard*

6.200 annual points. 

2020 Operating Fee $469.34
2020 Reserve Fee $155.65
2020 Real Estate Tax $22.43

Total of: $647.42

a increase of 3% compared to last year.


----------



## mrharris03

*2BR Platinum @ Seaworld (OVS I)*

7,000 annual points

2020 Operating Fee $758.51
2020 Reserve Fee   $328.46
2020 Real Estate Tax  $236.01

TOTAL: $1322.98
Moderator edited:
Increase of $52.78 (for OF and RF only) from 2019 or 5.1%


----------



## greenwr

*2 BR 7000 Platinum Points

Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard


Description Balance
2020 Club Dues $182.00
2020 Operating Fee $632.52
2020 Reserve Fee $233.15
2020 Real Estate Tax $33.60
Total Current Balance (with club dues):  $1,081.27

Moderator added:
Total w/o Club Dues:   $899.27 (increase of $26.17 or 3%)*


----------



## rjp123

*1BD Platinum @ South Beach *(Miami, Florida)

2020 Operating Fee $811.59 (5% increase)
2020 Reserve Fee $219.83 (9% increase)
2020 Real Estate Tax $89.66 (0% increase)
2020 Club Dues $182.00 (3% increase)
2020 Total $1,303.08 (5% increase)
2020 Total w/o Dues: $1,121.08 (7% increase)

------------

I am astounded with the increases in operating & reserve fees this year.  Previous years have been 4% range versus 7% this year.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

*2 BR 7000 Platinum Points

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Paradise *(aka Karen, fmr Las Vegas Hilton)

_Description Balance_
2020 Operating Fee $655.69
2020 Reserve Fee $286.42
2020 Real Estate Tax $37.91
*Total MF Cost 2020 (without club dues): $980.02

$15.71 increase over 2018 or 1.6% increase 

$0.14 cents per point.

*


----------



## m4travels

1 bedroom  3400 points, Gold,  *Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club*

2020 Operating Fee $639.07
2020 Reserve Fee $237.02
2020 Real Estate Tax $133.04

Total $1009.13
Moderator added:
Increase of $45.64 for 2019 (OF & RE only) or 5.5%


----------



## cas42021

Resort Name/Unit Size: *HGVC at The Flamingo, 1BR* Platinum, 4800pts Annual
Operating Fee: $678.29
Capital Reserve: $242.71
Painting Reserve: $18.34
Real Estate Tax: $31.35
TOTAL: $970.69
2019 MF $$937.81, therefore increased by $32.88 or 3.5%


----------



## GMan82

Resort: *Elara, 2BD, Platinum / 8400 pts*
Operating Fee: $930.83
Reserve Fee: $200.75
Real Estate Tax: 57.49
Total: $1189.07
Change from last year: + $3.45 (0.29%)


----------



## Anthony Schmid

*Elara, 1 bedroom Grand Plus, Platinum / 7800 pts*
2020 Operating Fee $710.63
2020 Reserve Fee $141.54
2020 Real Estate Tax $34.64
Total Amount Due: $886.81
Change from last year: + $3.85 (0.43%)


----------



## edro0023

*Las Palmeras, 2BR, 7000 pts, Platinum Season*
2020 Operating Fee $1,063.62
2020 Reserve Fee $287.80
2020 Real Estate Tax $171.75
Total Amount Due $1,523.17

Moderator added:
Increase of $59.37 or 4.06% from 2019


----------



## brp

Cyberc said:


> *1br @ HGVC on the strip/Boulevard*
> 
> 6.200 annual points.
> 
> 2020 Operating Fee $469.34
> 2020 Reserve Fee $155.65
> 2020 Real Estate Tax $22.43
> 
> Total of: $647.42
> 
> a increase of 3% compared to last year.



Note that this is a *1BR Plus*. May want to list it that way. the 1BR is 4800 points.

Cheers.


----------



## Cyberc

brp said:


> Note that this is a *1BR Plus*. May want to list it that way. the 1BR is 4800 points.
> 
> Cheers.



True it’s a 1br plus but regardless all 1br’s pay the same MF that’s why I listed it as a 1br.


----------



## GT75

Cyberc said:


> True it’s a 1br plus



And that is what I use (6200 pts) for the MFs db.    This unit is like the "gold standard" of HGVC MFs.   I know that there are some others now out there which have better MF/point rations but that could easily change once the newer property construction is completed.    I never saw this unit for sale while I was purchasing.


----------



## natarajanv

*HGVC on the Boulevard 3BR Platinum Plus 9600 points

2020 Operating Fee     : $788.83
2020 Capital reserve   : $297.91
2020 Painting Reserve: $9.51
2020 RE tax                 : $44.30
2020 Total:                  : $1140.55  

2019 MF was      : 1112.68, therefore increased by $27.87 or 2.5%


*


----------



## JIMinNC

*2BR Platinum @ Seaworld (OVS II)*

7,000 annual points

2020 Operating Fee $753.68
2020 Reserve Fee   $246.30
2020 Real Estate Tax  $236.01

TOTAL: $1235.99

2019 total - $1171.00, a 5.5% increase for 2020


----------



## terces

My statement indicates that MF's are due by January 1 2020.  Is that true?  I thought I heard there was a 45 day grace period.  (I am hoping to have a new AMEX Aspire by the end of the year and want to pay my dues on it, but it is a US based card and I first had to get a Canadian based AMEX and use it for 3 months - grrrrr!)


----------



## mscheribel59

*Tuscany 2 Bedroom Platinum 7,000 points.*

2020 Operating Fee $846.07 01/01/2020
2020 Reserve Fee $252.68 01/01/2020
2020 Real Estate Tax $255.70 01/01/2020

*Total of $1,354.47*
Moderator added:
Increase of $69.73 or 5.43% from 2019.


----------



## mscheribel59

*1 Bedroom Parc Soleil Platinum, 4,800 points*

2020 Operating Fee $639.07 01/01/2020
2020 Reserve Fee $237.02 01/01/2020
2020 Real Estate Tax $173.34 01/01/2020

*Total:  $1,049.43*
Increase of $45.64 or 4.55% from 2019


----------



## hurnik

*Seawatch on the Beach - 2 BR Silver - week 37 - 3500 points*
2020 Operating Fee - $716.53
2020 Reserve Fee - $229.17
2020 Real Estate Tax - $35.27
*
Total: $980.97*
Increase of $40.55 or 4.31%


*Flamingo - 2 BR Platinum - 7000 points*
2020 Operating Fee - $739.02
2020 Reserve Fee - $310.90
2020 Real Estate Tax - $37.34
*
Total: $1087.26*
Increase of $38.21 or 3.64%


*Las Vegas Blvd - 1 BR Gold - 3400 points*
2020 Operating Fee - $469.34
2020 Reserve Fee - $155.65
2020 Real Estate Tax - $22.43

*Total: $647.42*
Increase of $19.09 or 3.03%


*Las Vegas Blvd - 2 BR Gold - 5000 points*
2020 Operating Fee - $632.52
2020 Reserve Fee - $233.15
2020 Real Estate Tax - $33.60

*Total: $899.27*
Increase of $26.17 or 2.997%


*Las Vegas Blvd - 3 BR Gold - 7000 points*
2020 Operating Fee - $788.83
2020 Reserve Fee - $307.42
2020 Real Estate Tax - $44.30

*Total of $1140.55*
Increase of $32.87 or 2.96%


----------



## alwysonvac

*HGVC FLAMINGO (Las Vegas)*

From the Annual Billing Letter via the FHRC Suites Owners Association

_*A MESSAGE FROM YOUR HOME RESORT*
Hello from Las Vegas and the Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo! It has been my team’s pleasure to serve as caretakers of your vacation property this year. I would like to take this opportunity to highlight some of the notable property enhancements that have been completed or are currently underway, as well as those planned for the months ahead.

One of the larger projects we completed this year was a renovation of the roof. We have also remodeled the restrooms in both the lobby and in the fitness center. On a smaller scale, a new fire panel was installed.
We continue to identify ways to make our building more energy efficient. As part of that goal, we replaced all public area lighting with energy-efficient LED lights. For the remainder of the year our plan is to focus on a variety of small, previously-planned enhancement projects that will be ongoing.

Please take a moment to review some important budget information found in your 2020 Assessment Statement. In this area, you will find an explanation of the key factors impacting this year’s assessment fees. Don’t hesitate to reach out to me if you have any questions regarding this information.

We remain committed to providing the exceptional level of service you expect and look forward to welcoming you back to Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo!

Warm regards,
Lisa Asdikian General Manager


*2020 ASSESSMENT STATEMENT*
Now available is the 2020 budget and statement for your association’s assessment, real estate taxes and annual Club dues—due by Jan. 1, 2020. The operations portion of the budget supports the daily management of your resort, while the reserves portion funds property improvements. This year, the overall combined assessment for all unit types has increased by 3.59%.

Your board works hard to contain costs as much as possible. Steps we implement to counter-balance increases include operational cost reductions and postponing minor initiatives. However, despite our best efforts, the assessment fee can sometimes be influenced by factors beyond our control. We would like to break down these costs so that you can understand the external economic pressures impacting your association.

Properties in Las Vegas are experiencing a competitive job market. As we strive to provide our Owners with only the best in customer service, we have incurred significant wage increases as we seek to hire and retain top-level employees.

Healthcare expenses also continue to increase faster than other expenses. The country’s low level of unemployment exacerbates this cost, as companies wishing to retain experienced talent must offer benefit packages that support employee retention. Significant costs have been incurred as a result.

On a larger scale, a record number of catastrophic natural disasters starting in 2017 and into 2019 have affected the insurance industry. The consequences of these disasters led to across-the-board increases in property insurance premiums in the hospitality industry. As a result, HGV properties experienced an average increase of 19% in insurance costs. Whenever significant insurance cost increases occur, we start the bidding process to ensure you pay the best price to keep your property secure and protected.

One of the advantages to vacation ownership is that your Home Resort team handles all necessary renovations for your vacation property. In 2021, it will be time for a major refurbishment of your property, which will include the interior of the guest suites and corridors. Reserves are currently being built up to address this project.

Your HOA board and resort management team remain committed in keeping costs down without compromising our service. If you have any questions regarding this year’s budget, please contact your resort manager, Lisa Asdikian._​

My Maintenance Fees for One Bedroom Platinum from 2003 to 2020


		Code:
	

YEAR      OE           RE     TAX        SUB      ARDA     DUES       SA      TOTAL      Increase
2003    $431.46    $62.32    $31.52    $525.30    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $613.30    $0.00
2004    $433.63    $67.59    $33.70    $534.92    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $622.92    $9.62
2005    $442.44    $72.40    $34.40    $549.24    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $637.24    $14.32
2006    $451.21    $77.67    $35.52    $564.40    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $652.40    $15.16
2007    $470.62    $89.41    $37.99    $598.02    $3.00    $90.00    $59.80   $750.82    $98.42
2008    $501.59    $105.74   $38.21    $645.54    $3.00    $90.00    $96.20   $834.74    $83.92
2009    $539.78    $100.56   $41.79    $682.13    $3.00    $95.00    $95.33   $875.46    $40.72
2010    $546.51    $119.11   $49.09    $714.71    $3.00    $99.00    $0.00    $816.71    ($58.75)
2011    $557.44    $129.93   $44.04    $731.41    $3.00    $114.00   $0.00    $848.41    $31.70
2012    $565.26    $141.56   $26.97    $733.79    $3.00    $119.00   $0.00    $855.79    $7.38
2013    $585.80    $153.70   $27.63    $767.13    $3.00    $125.00   $0.00    $892.13    $36.34
2014    $599.22    $166.13   $31.62    $796.97    $5.00    $136.00   $0.00    $932.97    $40.84
2015    $616.60    $180.14   $29.45    $826.19    $5.00    $140.00   $0.00    $966.19    $33.22
2016    $635.54    $188.71   $29.64    $853.89    $5.00    $150.00   $0.00    $1,003.89  $37.70
2017    $639.49    $204.94   $29.56    $873.99    $5.00    $159.00   $0.00    $1,037.99  $34.10
2018    $648.28    $222.57   $29.98    $900.83    $5.00    $170.00   $0.00    $1,075.83  $37.84
2019    $665.60    $241.72   $30.49    $937.81    $5.00    $176.00   $0.00    $1,118.81  $42.98
2020    $678.29    $261.05   $31.35    $970.69    $5.00    $182.00   $0.00    $1,157.69  $38.88


*Legend*
OE = Operating Expense
RE = Reserve Fee
TAX = Real Estate Tax
Sub = Subtotal (OE + RE + TAX)
ARDA = Voluntary ARDA
DUES = Club Dues (_increased from $85 to $182)_
SA = Special Assessment _(in 2007, 2008 and 2009)_

_NOTE: For multi-week owners Annual Club Dues are paid only once (not for each week)
_
*Annual Assessment Billing Budget breakdown *

2020 is attached.
2019 Annual Billing Assessment - _https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/hgvc-flamingo-annual-assessment-billing-budget-pdf.9185/_
2018 Annual Billing Assessment -_ https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/2018-fhrc-annual-billing-pdf.9187/_
_
_


----------



## Hobokie

*Elara Studio Plus *(3,500 annual pts)

2020 Operating Fee: $546.33
2020 Reserve Fee: $97.36
2020 Real Estate Tax: $17.59
2020 Total (excluding Club Dues): $661.28

Moderator added:
Increase of $4.12 or 0.62% from 2019


----------



## Seagila

*CLUB REGENCY of MARCO ISLAND*

_*2BR 7000 Points (Fixed Platinum Week)*_

2020 Operating Fee  $790.58
2020 Reserve Fee     $229.30
2020 Real Estate Tax $39.68
*Total MF Cost 2020 (without club dues): $1,059.56*

_2019 MF was $1,004.51, increase of $55.05 or 5.48%_


----------



## Seagila

*THE DISTRICT by Hilton Club*

_*1BR - 7200 Platinum Points or 5100 Gold Points*_

2020 Operating Fee $1,174.24
2020 Reserve Fee $128.66
2020 Real Estate Tax $116.87
*Total MF Cost 2020 (without club dues): $1,419.77*

_2019 MF was $1,400.37, increase of $19.40 or 1.38%_


*1BR PLUS - 9300 Platinum Points or 6300 Gold Points*

2020 Operating Fee $1,498.93
2020 Reserve Fee $172.87
2020 Real Estate Tax $157.03
*Total MF Cost 2020 (without club dues): $1,828.83*

_2019 MF was $1,800.19, increase of $28.64 or 1.59%_


*2BR PREMIER - 14,400 Platinum Points or 10,500 Gold Points*

2020 Operating Fee $2,119.08
2020 Reserve Fee $257.31
2020 Real Estate Tax $233.73
*Total MF Cost 2020 (without club dues): $2,610.12*

_2019 MF was $2,563.80, increase of $46.32 or 1.81%_


----------



## Kokolea

*Lagoon Tower / 2BR Plus (8,400 pts) / Platinum*

2020 Operating Fee $1,279.63
2020 Reserve Fee $349.16
2020 Real Estate Tax $218.06
2020 Hawaii GE Tax $76.75
*Total $1,923.60*

_Increase of $170.47（9.72%）from 2019（$1,753.13）_


----------



## Cyberc

*Hilton West 57th Street, Studio any season.
*
2020 Operating Fee $1,256.97 01/01/2020
2020 Reserve Fee $162.96 01/01/2020
2020 Real Estate Tax $156.31 01/01/2020

*Total:$1,576.24*

_Increase compared to 2019: $59,22 or 3.9%_


----------



## GT75

I have updated the average 2020 MFs increase which for the data posted so far which has been fairly consistent at around 3.54%.  So that is good news and really the reason that many of us purchased HGV.   I also uploaded the spreadsheet with the 2020 MFs data which has been reported so far.   I don’t feel that I have enough data yet to update the 30 HGVC lowest MFs.

Please continue to post your MFs as you receive the invoice.


----------



## mrharris03

*Kings' Land 2BR (BR2, Phase II), Fixed Week 51, 7000 HGVC Points
*
2020 Operating Fee     $1240.39  (+$37.41, +3.1%)
2020 Reserve Fee        $256.39   (+$31.49, +14%)
2020 Real Estate Tax    $80.40     (n/c)
2020 Hawaii GE Tax     $70.53      (+$7.15, +11.28%)

*TOTAL* * $1647.71   (+$76.05, +4.84%)*


----------



## Kokolea

*Kohala Suites / 2BR Premier (9,600 pts) / Platinum*

2020 Operating Fee $1,172.14
2020 Reserve Fee $379.73
2020 Real Estate Tax $79.85
2020 Hawaii GE Tax $73.12
*Total $1,704.84*

_Increase of $66.71（4.07%） from 2019（$1,638.13）_


----------



## GT75

*Kings' Land 2BR Premier (2BX, Phase I), Platinum, 14,400 HGVC Points*

2020 Operating Fee $1366.20
2020 Reserve Fee $309.13
2020 Real Estate Tax $96.94
2020 Hawaii GE Tax $78.95

*TOTAL* *$1851.22 (Increase of +$88.90, +5.04%)*


----------



## mrharris03

*Hilton Club of New York*, *7000 Points
*
2020 Operating Fee     $1670.20   ( +$35.70, +2.18%)
2020 Reserve Fee        $188.30     ( +$24.50, +14.96%)
2020 Real Estate Tax    $270.20     ( +11.80, +4.57%)

TOTAL                         $2128.70  (+$60.20, +2.91%)

MF per point                30.41 cents/pt (previously 29.55 cents/pt)

Also, note that the HCNY "Club Dues" are now $309 (previously $299), an increase of $10/3.3%


----------



## dayooper

mrharris03 said:


> *Hilton Club of New York*, *7000 Points
> *
> 2020 Operating Fee     $1670.20   ( +$35.70, +2.18%)
> 2020 Reserve Fee        $188.30     ( +$24.50, +14.96%)
> 2020 Real Estate Tax    $270.20     ( +11.80, +4.57%)
> 
> TOTAL                         $2128.70  (+$60.20, +2.91%)
> 
> MF per point                30.41 cents/pt (previously 29.55 cents/pt)
> 
> Also, note that the HCNY "Club Dues" are now $309 (previously $299), an increase of $10/3.3%



What size is the on the deed? 1 bedroom? 2 bedroom?


----------



## mrharris03

dayooper said:


> What size is the on the deed? 1 bedroom? 2 bedroom?



The Hilton Club of New York is sold as an undivided interest, so you simply buy a number of points. The points can be used towards any room size in any season as part of the Hilton Club "Home Resort" booking window.  The MFs are calculated and assessed on a per-point basis.


----------



## Mowogo

*Bay Club 1BR*
2020 Operating Fee $1,017.98 01/01/2020
2020 Reserve Fee $195.70 01/01/2020
2020 Real Estate Tax $77.10 01/01/2020
2020 Hawaii GE Tax $57.19 01/01/2020
*
For a total of $1,347.97*
Moderator added:
Increase of $59.72 or 4.64% from 2019


----------



## Jason245

Mowogo said:


> *Bay Club 1BR*
> 2020 Operating Fee $1,017.98 01/01/2020
> 2020 Reserve Fee $195.70 01/01/2020
> 2020 Real Estate Tax $77.10 01/01/2020
> 2020 Hawaii GE Tax $57.19 01/01/2020
> *
> For a total of $1,347.97*
> Moderator added:
> Increase of $59.72 or 4.64% from 2019




As additional information:

Increase has been $188.27 since 2015 or 16.23% (5 years).

In that same time, the inflation has only been ~8.5%. 

MF cost per point is now $0.28

2019 Operating Fee $982.10 01/01/2019
2019 Reserve Fee $186.91 01/01/2019
2019 Real Estate Tax $67.35 01/01/2019
2019 Hawaii GE Tax $51.89 01/01/2019
TOTAL $1,288.25



2018 Operating Fee $956.01 01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee $179.03 01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax $67.74 01/01/2018
2018 Hawaii GE Tax $47.29 01/01/2018

Total $1250.07

2017 Operating Fee $936.21
2017 Reserve Fee $170.84
2017 Real Estate Taxes $62.20
2017 Hawaii Ge Tax $46.12
Total Current Balance: $1,215.37


Description
2016 Operating Fee $914.93
2016 Reserve Fee $163.17
2016 Real Estate Taxes $59.26
2016 Hawaii Ge Tax $44.91
Total Current Balance: $1,182.27


2015 numbers:

Operating $893.32
Reserve $156.89
RE Tax $60.74
GE Tax 43.75
Total $1,159.70


----------



## lds337

Kings’ Land - 3 Bedroom Premier (3BX) - 17,250

2020 Operating Fee - $1,565.36
2020 Reserve Fee - $392.67
2020 Real Estate Tax - $123.14
2020 Hawaii GE Tax - 92.27
2020 Total - $2,173.44 up 5.3% over 2019

$0.126 / point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmrp

Bay Club, 2 bdrm 'A' style, 7000 pts

2020 Operating Fee $1,239.49
2020 Reserve Fee $264.18
2020 Real Estate Tax $104.08
2020 Hawaii GE Tax $70.86
TOTAL MF  $1,678.61  an increase of 4.7%


----------



## McIma

Resort Name/Unit Size: *Elara One BR Grand Plus* (5,500 Gold pts Annual)

Operating Fee: $710.63

Reserve Fee: $141.54

Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately): $34.64

Developer Subsidy/ Special Assessment (where it exists):N/A
TOTAL: $886.81 (plus club dues)

Increase/decrease over 2018 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (optional): Increase of only 3.38 (plus $12 increase in club dues)


----------



## GT75

*Sunrise Lodge at Park City, Utah - 2BR Premier Ski Season (Platinum)
8400/10500 point room types*

2020 Operating Fee $1100.22
2020 Reserve Fee $263.01
2020 Real Estate Tax $106.90
*Total 2020 MF: $1,470.11*

Increase of $64.24 or 4.57% from 2019


----------



## AA1002

*Miami McAlpin Ocean Plaza/1BR*
Operating Fee-$811.59
Reserve Fee-$219.83
Property Taxes-$89.66
Total-$1,121.08

Same sized unit/season already posted #16.


----------



## lds337

*Ocean 22 - 2 BR Plus (2BP) - 8,400*

2020 Operating Fee - $799.06
2020 Reserve Fee - $202.70
2020 Real Estate Tax - $53.49
2020 Total - $1,055.25 up 2.8% over 2019

$0.1256 / point


*Ocean 22 - 1 BR Plus (1BP) - 6,200*

2020 Operating Fee - $624.26
2020 Reserve Fee - $133.85
2020 Real Estate Tax - $35.32
2020 Total - $793.43 up 2.5% over 2019

$0.1280 / point


----------



## lds337

*Sunrise - 4 BR Plus (4LK) - 11,500*

2020 Operating Fee - $1,971.74
2020 Reserve Fee - $545.13
2020 Real Estate Tax - $221.57
2020 Total - $2,738.44 up 4.4% over 2019

$0.2381 / point


----------



## GT75

*Ocean Oak - 2 BR (all units are 2BR/all seasons same) *

2020 Operating Fee - $914.82
2020 Reserve Fee - $201.31
2020 Real Estate Tax - $92.31
*2020 Total - $1,208.44 *up 1.71% over 2019


----------



## Jon77

*Eagles Nest on Marco Beach - 2 BR Tower Unit - Gold Season - 5000 pts*

2020 Operating Fee - $879.11
2020 Reserve Fee - $207.89
2020 Real Estate Tax - $71.16
*2020 Total - $1,158.16*

Increase of $34.15 or 3.038% over 2019 fees of $1,124.01


----------



## Frasier

*BAY CLUB 2BR VILLA 8,400 PTS*

2020 Operating Fee $1,365.32
2020 Reserve Fee $303.08
2020 Real Estate Tax $119.40
2020 Hawaii GE Tax $78.62

*2020 Total $1,866.42* Increase of 4.7%
2019 Total $1,782.12

*

BAY CLUB 2BR PLAN "B" 7,000 PTS*

2020 Operating Fee $1,178.54
2020 Reserve Fee $245.34
2020 Real Estate Tax $96.66
2020 Hawaii GE Tax $67.10

*2020 Total $1,587.64* Increase of 4.7%
2019 Total $1,516.57


----------



## GT75

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge - Studio - Breckenridge, Colorado*
2020 Operating Fee $529.01
2020 Reserve Fee $192.73
2020 Real Estate Tax $21.67
*Total 2020 MF: $743.43*

Increase of $55.62 or 8.09% from 2019 ($687.81)

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge - 1BR/1BR+ - Breckenridge, Colorado*
2020 Operating Fee $757.18
2020 Reserve Fee $345.22
2020 Real Estate Tax $38.85
*Total 2020 MF: $1141.24*

Increase of $85.14 or 8.06% from 2019 ($1056.10)

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge - 2BR/2BR+ - Breckenridge, Colorado*
2020 Operating Fee $978.29
2020 Reserve Fee $492.96
2020 Real Estate Tax $55.48
*Total 2020 MF: $1526.72*

Increase of $113.75 or 8.05% from 2019 ($1412.97)

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge - 3BR - Breckenridge, Colorado*
2020 Operating Fee $1191.59
2020 Reserve Fee $635.49
2020 Real Estate Tax $71.52
*Total 2020 MF: $1898.60
*
Increase of $141.35 or 8.04% from 2019 ($1757.25)


----------



## GT75

*Kings' Land 1 Br Phase I & III *
2020 Operating Fee: $1146.47
2020 Reserve Fee: $216.91
2020 Real Estate Taxes: $68.05
2020 Total: $1431.50
Increase: $60.07 (4.38% increase)
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax

*Kings' Land 1 Br+ Phase II & III *
2020 Operating Fee: $1018.62
2020 Reserve Fee: $163.37
2020 Real Estate Taxes: $51.23
2020 Total: $1233.22
Increase: $48.02 (4.05% increase)
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax

*Kings' Land 3 Br Phase I*
2020 Operating Fee: $1565.38
2020 Reserve Fee: $392.67
2020 Real Estate Taxes: $123.14
2020 Total: $2081.17
Increase: $99.54 (5.02% increase)
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax


----------



## GT75

*Sunrise Lodge, Park City, UT*

*Studio*
2020 Operating Fee:  $513.51
2020 Reserve Fee:  $73.10
2020 Real Estate Tax:  $29.71
*2020 Total  $616.32*
Increase:  $29.46 (5.02%)

*1 BR*
2020 Operating Fee:  $886.02
2020 Reserve Fee:  $193.68
2020 Real Estate Tax:  $78.72
*2020 Total  $1158.42*
Increase: $51.56 (4.66%)

*3 BR*
2020 Operating Fee:  $1479.18
2020 Reserve Fee:  $385.69
2020 Real Estate Tax:  $156.76
*2020 Total  $2021.63*
Increase: $86.70  (4.88%)


----------



## alwysonvac

Lagoon Tower @ Hilton Hawaiian Village

*NOTE: The Hawaii General Excise (GE) taxes are not included in the totals below.
*
Studio
OPERATING FE $ 666.44
CAPITAL RESERVE $81.84
PAINTING RESERVE $3.72
REAL ESTATE TAX $53.44
TOTAL $805.44

Moderator added:
Increase of $56.37 (7.53%) from 2019 ($749.07)

One Bedroom
OPERATING FEE $983.01
CAPITAL RESERVE $212.00
PAINTING RESERVE $9.65
REAL ESTATE TAX $138.42
TOTAL $1,343.08

Moderator added:
Increase of $111.98 (9.1%) from 2019 ($1231.10)

Two Bedroom
OPERATING FEE $1,279.63
CAPITAL RESERVE $333.97
PAINTING RESERVE $15.19
REAL ESTATE TAX $218.06
TOTAL $1,846.85

Moderator added:
Increase of $164.08 (9.75%) from 2019 ($1682.77)

Two Bedroom Penthouse
OPERATING FEE $1,566.65
CAPITAL RESERVE $451.99
PAINTING RESERVE $20.56
REAL ESTATE TAX $295.11
TOTAL $2,334.31

Moderator added:
Increase of $214.49 (10.12%) from 2019 ($2119.82)

Three Bedroom Penthouse
OPERATING FEE $1,853.65
CAPITAL RESERVE $570.00
PAINTING RESERVE $25.93
REAL ESTATE TAX $372.16
TOTAL $2,821.74

Moderator added:
Increase of $264.92 (10.36%) from 2019 (2556.82)


From the Billing Assessment Letter
_*A MESSAGE FROM YOUR HOME RESORT*_

_Dear Hawaiian Village Vacation Suites Owner,_

_Aloha from beautiful Waikiki Beach! One of the benefits of your vacation ownership at The Lagoon Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations Club is the luxury of knowing that the maintenance of your property is in the hands of professionals. The team at your Home Resort has been hard at work preparing for your next visit, and I would like to take this opportunity to share some of those changes with you._

_This year, we focused on the renovation of the lanai door project. I am happy to report the project, which began last year, is completed. The new lanai sliding glass doors and upgraded thermostats are wonderful improvements—I think you’ll be pleased on your next visit!_

_Changes have also taken place at the Hilton Hawaiian Village complex. These include the conversion of the Kalia Tower pool to an adults-only area, where HGV Owners can enjoy a quiet space for relaxing in the sun, and the relocation of the resident parrots to a bird sanctuary. Guests of all ages can still visit the Village’s three remaining pools, including a 10,000-sq. ft. super pool._

_It’s always exciting when one of our own is recognized for providing excellent service. I am proud to share HGV Team Member Kahea Colon was named an ARDA award finalist in the Resort Assistant Manager category. The ARDA Awards Program recognizes service excellence in the vacation ownership industry. Please join me in congratulating Kahea on this achievement._

_On a final note, please take a moment to review important budget information found in your 2020 Assessment Statement. We experienced several external economic pressures, both on a local and national level, that impacted this year’s assessment fees. Don’t hesitate to reach out to me if you have any questions regarding this information._

_My team is committed to maintaining outstanding guest satisfaction and providing you with great memories when you visit your home away from home._

_Mahalo,
Pam Yagi General Manager

*2020 ASSESSMENT STATEMENT*
Now available is the 2020 budget and statement for your association’s assessment, real estate taxes and annual Club dues—due by Jan. 1, 2020. The operations portion of the budget supports the daily management of your resort, while the reserves portion funds property improvements. This year, the overall combined assessment for all unit types has increased by 9.63%.

Your board works hard to contain costs as much as possible. Steps we implement to counter-balance increases include operational cost reductions and postponing minor initiatives. However, despite our best efforts, the assessment fee can sometimes be influenced by factors beyond our control. While we are not happy to share with you there has been a significant increase, we would like to break down these costs so that you can understand the external economic pressures impacting your association.

The City Council of Honolulu voted to raise property taxes for hotels and resorts to cover costs for a new rail project, which will come online in late 2020.1 As part of the Hawai’i Lodging & Hotel Association, we, and many area hotel partners, greatly opposed the increase.2 In spite of our efforts, the resolution became effective in July 2019.

In other local news, a collective bargaining agreement for area hotel workers expired in June 2018. A new agreement was reached and is now in effect, which led to an increase in wages and benefits.

On a larger scale, a record number of catastrophic natural disasters starting in 2017 and into 2019 have affected the insurance industry. The consequences of these disasters led to across-the-board increases in property insurance premiums in the hospitality industry. As a result, HGV properties experienced an average increase of 19% in insurance costs. Whenever significant insurance cost increases occur, we start the bidding process to seek competitive coverage at an affordable cost.

Your association board and resort management team remain committed to keeping costs down without compromising our service or the maintenance of your property. Please contact your resort manager, Pam Yagi, for questions about this year’s budget.

*Links to News Articles:
“Honolulu City Council Approves Hotel Real Property Tax Hike, Budget Increases,” *
https://www.hawaiipublicradio.org/post/honolulu-city-council-approves-hotel-real-property-tax-hike-budget-increases#stream/

*“Hawaii Tourism Industry Opposes Proposed Property Tax Increase, Says It’s Paying for Rail,”*
https://www.hawaiipublicradio.org/post/hawaii-tourism-industry-opposes-proposed-property-tax-increase-says-its-paying-rail#stream/
_​


----------



## Finsadbel

Elara 1 BD Grand 5000 Points Gold

Operating Fee-      $710.63
Capital Reserve-    $141.54
Painting Reserve-  $0.00
Real Estate Tax-     $34.64

Total-                      $886.81

Same as Post 21


----------



## Jeff Kenyon

*HGVC at Anderson Ocean Club
Studio:*
2020 Operating Fee $519.85
2020 Reserve Fee $79.60
2020 Real Estate Tax $33.89
Total 2020 MF: $633.34
Increase of $35.70 or 6.0% from 2019 ($597.64)

*1BR, 1BR Plus:*
2020 Operating Fee $635.04
2020 Reserve Fee $112.51
2020 Real Estate Tax $47.90
Total 2020 MF: $795.45
Increase of $40.13 or 5.3% from 2019 ($755.32)

*2BR, 2BR Plus:*
2020 Operating Fee $931.85
2020 Reserve Fee $197.32
2020 Real Estate Tax $84.01
Total 2020 MF: $1213.18
Increase of $51.57 or 4.4% from 2019 ($1,161.61)

*3BR Plus:*
2020 Operating Fee $1070.57
2020 Reserve Fee $236.95
2020 Real Estate Tax $100.88
Total 2020 MF: $1408.40
Increase of $56.95 or 4.2% from 2019 ($1,351.45)


----------



## CanuckTravlr

*Ocean 22, Supplement to Post #52:*

*Ocean 22 - 3 BR Plus (3BP) - 9,600*

2020 Operating Fee - $935.12
2020 Reserve Fee - $256.28
2020 Real Estate Tax - $67.63
2020 Total - $1,259.03 up 2.95% over 2019

$0.1311 / point

I note there appears to no longer be any developer subsidies in the 2020 budget.  I presume this is because all (or substantially all) of the units have now been sold. This would make sense, since my understanding is the sales office has now been closed and moved to Ocean Enclave.  The space previously occupied by the sales staff and the model suites will now be converted to their ultimate use.


----------



## dgoldfarb

mrharris03 said:


> *Hilton Club of New York*, *7000 Points
> *
> 2020 Operating Fee     $1670.20   ( +$35.70, +2.18%)
> 2020 Reserve Fee        $188.30     ( +$24.50, +14.96%)
> 2020 Real Estate Tax    $270.20     ( +11.80, +4.57%)
> 
> TOTAL                         $2128.70  (+$60.20, +2.91%)
> 
> MF per point                30.41 cents/pt (previously 29.55 cents/pt)
> 
> Also, note that the HCNY "Club Dues" are now $309 (previously $299), an increase of $10/3.3%



Yes, just to confirm this, I have 14,000 Hilton Club points, and everything is exactly double. Just to make sure I'm paying the same as you! I also have Residences and W. 57th St, all cheaper. While pricey, it's much easier for us to get into Hilton Club on short notice, easier to get 1 or 2 nights as well. We once traded out of some our Hilton Club points and later regretted it, then got back in.


----------



## PigsDad

*The Charter Club of Marco Beach 2BR Platinum (7000 points)*
Note: all units are 2BR at this location

2020 Operating Fee $888.19
2020 Reserve Fee $247.82
2020 Real Estate Tax $56.60
*Total 2020 MF: $1,197.61*

Increase of $33.61 or 2.9% from 2019 ($1,164.00)

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad

*The Surf Club of Marco Island 2BR Platinum (7000 points)*
Note: all units are 2BR at this location

2020 Operating Fee $889.57
2020 Reserve Fee $283.56
2020 Real Estate Tax $72.54
*Total 2020 MF: $1,250.67*

Increase of $26.14 or 2.1% from 2019 ($1,224.53)

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad

*SeaWorld (Orlando Vacation Suites II)
3BR Platinum (8400 points)*

2020 Operating Fee $996.41
2020 Reserve Fee $325.92
2020 Real Estate Tax $245.48
*Total 2020 MF: $1,572.81*

Increase of $85.80 or 5.8% from 2019 ($1,487.01)

Kurt


----------



## ThierryJapan

*Grand Waikikian 2BR Platinum *14400 points

Operating expenses $1,249.37
Reservation fee        $329.43
Real estate tax         $252.15
Hawaii GE Tax          $74.39
*Total $1,905.34*

Increase of $153.98 or 8.79% from 2019($1,751.36)


----------



## GT75

ThierryJapan said:


> Grand Waikikian 2BR Platinum14400 points



Does this include the HI GE Tax?


----------



## RX8

*Grand Pacific Palisades*, 2 BR Platinum fixed summer week, 8,400 points, Annual

Operating Fee: $924.08
Reserve Fee: $298.91
Property Taxes: $177.37 (billed with MF)
TOTAL: $1,400.36

2019 MF was $1,319.89, an increase of $80.47 or 6.10%.  MF per point is 16.7%


----------



## junk

*Grand Islander, 1BR *Luxury Ocean View 16800pts.

2020 Operating Fee $1,129.10
Reserve Fee.           $164.16
Real Estate Tax.       $124.45
Hawaii GE Tax.        $60.94

Total                      $1,478.65


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

*BAY CLUB - 2 BDR "A" PENTHOUSE
*
2020 Operating Fee $1,239.49
2020 Reserve Fee $264.18
2020 Real Estate Tax $104.08
2020 Hawaii GE Tax $70.86

Total $1,678.61

(2019 $1,606 - Increase of 4.52%)


----------



## ThierryJapan

GT75 said:


> Does this include the HI Real Estate Tax?


Not the Hawaiian GET


----------



## Cyberc

Here are all the MF for West 57th.


Studio / Studio PR: $1,576.24


1 BR / 1 BR Plus / 1 BR Prem 1BR: $2,491.76 (Increase of $116.18 {4.89%})

Penthouse: $3,597.76  (Increase of $196.64 {5.78%})


----------



## mtm65

HGVC Tuscany Village (International Drive)
Do not have all real estate taxes, please feel free to modify to add the RE taxes.

*One Bedroom*
2020 Operating Fee $ 594.05
2020 Reserve Fee $ 177.23
2020 Real Estate Tax $ ?
Total $ 771.28 (w/o RE Taxes)

*Two Bedroom*
2020 Operating Fee $ 846.07
2020 Reserve Fee $ 252.68
2020 Real Estate Tax $ 255.70 (7,000 point Platinum)
Total $ 1,354.45​
*Three Bedroom*​2020 Operating Fee $ 1,138.26
2020 Reserve Fee $ 340.16
2020 Real Estate Tax $ ?
Total $ 1478.42 (w/o RE Taxes)​


----------



## artteachrm

*Resort: Borgo alle Vigne (Italy)*

*3 BR Premier/11,500 Pts*
Management Charge: €867.62
Reserves: €141.55
*TOTAL AMOUNT DUE:* *€1009.17 ($1119.80)
*2019 MF: €923.50 ($1053.62)=8.48% INCREASE*

*The breakdown for individual units is not given on this statement.
The statement currency charges are in Euros.*

The maintenance fee per contract above is the total fee for the number of villas owned.
Fee per Villa:
*1BR 4800 pts/1 BR Plus 6200 pts* €838.63 ($930.56)
(*2019 MF:* €765.97 = *+8.66% change*)
*2 BR 7000 pts/ 2 BR Plus 8400 pts* €936.53 ($1039.20)
(*2019 MF:* €872.21 = *+6.87% change*)
*3 BR 8400 pts/3 BR Premier 11,500 pts* €1009.17 ($1119.80)
(*2019 MF:* €923.50 = *+8.48% change*)


----------



## artteachrm

*Resort: Grand Islander (Hawaii - Oahu)

Note: The below MFs don't include the HI GE Tax*

*1 BR=
1 BR 7,200 pts/1 BR Plus 9,300 pts/1 BR Premier 12,600 pts/1 BR
Premier Luxury 16,800 pts*
2020 OPERATING FEE 1,129.10
2020 CAPITAL RESERVE 162.71
2020 PAINTING RESERVE  1.45
2020 REAL ESTATE TAX 124.45
*TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $1,417.71
(2019 MF= $1,303.61 @  8.04% increase)

2 BR=
2 BR 8,400 pts/2 BR Plus 12,600 pts/2 BR Premier 14,400 pts/2 BR
Premier Luxury 19,200 pts*
2020 OPERATING FEE 1,460.31
2020 CAPITAL RESERVE 255.46
2020 PAINTING RESERVE  2.28
2020 REAL ESTATE TAX 195.39
*TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $1,913.44 
(2019 MF= $1749.79 @ 8.55% increase)*

*2 BR Penthouse=
2 BR Penthouse 17,500 pts/2 BR Penthouse Plus 21,000 pts/2 BR
Penthouse Premier 24,000 pts*
2020 OPERATING FEE 3,027.37
2020 CAPITAL RESERVE 338.44
2020 PAINTING RESERVE  3.02
2020 REAL ESTATE TAX 258.86
*TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $3,627.69
(2019 MF= $3,296.82 @ 9.12% increase)*

*3 BR Penthouse=
3 BR Penthouse Premier 28,750 pts*
2020 OPERATING FEE 3,809.28
2020 CAPITAL RESERVE 445.48
2020 PAINTING RESERVE  3.98
2020 REAL ESTATE TAX 340.73
*TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $4,599.47
(2019 MF= $4,172.96 @ 9.27% increase)*


----------



## phil1ben

*Resort: South Beach - McAlpin-Ocean 2 Bedroom - 7000 Annual Platinum points*

Total Amount Due
2020 Operating Fee $1,199.66
2020 Reserve Fee $324.97
2020 Real Estate Tax $136.12
2020 Club Dues $182.00
Total: $1,842.75
Total WITHOUT CLUB DUES: $1660.75
Increase: 5.53%

2019 - Total $1,746.12
2018 - Total $1,686.16
2017 - Total $1,629.65


----------



## GT75

*Paradise - 1 BR *

2020 Operating Fee - $484.43
2020 Reserve Fee - $191.20
2020 Real Estate Tax - $25.31
*2020 Total - $700.94 *


----------



## GT75

*3BR SeaWorld (OVSI)*

2020 Operating Fee - $758.51
2020 Capital Reserve - $317.98
2020 Painting Reserve - $10.48

*TOTAL (ex RE tax) - $1086.97*

*

1BR SeaWorld (OVSII)*

2020 Operating Fee - $540.37
2020 Capital Reserve - $169.26
2020 Painting Reserve - $7.07

*TOTAL (ex RE tax) - $716.70*


----------



## GT75

*The Residence Club - 1BR Penthouse Platinum Season (16800 pts)

Total:  $2,914.73 (Increase $98.86 or 3.51%)*


----------



## cclaffey

Resort Name/Unit Size  - *TUSCANY I-DRIVE/2BED GOLD 5,000PTS*
Operating Fee - $846.07
Reserve Fee - $252.68
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately) - $166.02
Developer Subsidy/ Special Assessment (where it exists) - $0.00


*TOTAL - $1264.77* (W/O CLUB DUES & ARDA)
*Increase of $67.73 or 5.83% from 2019*


2018 Dues $1,321.93 (w/ CLUB DUES)
2019 Dues $1,371.04 (w/ CLUB DUES)


----------



## bcjenkins

*Ocean Tower 2BR* unit fees for 2020 are as follows:

Operating Fee....: $ 1,498.12
Reserve Fee......: $ __204.19
Real Estate Tax..: $ ___77.48
Hawaii GE Tax....: $ ___80.22
=============================
*Total............: $ 1,860.01*


----------



## zerocylinders

*Barbados - The Crane*:

Unit Size: 2 bedroom with ocean view and pool 19,200 points
Operating Fee: 2,919.30
Reserve Fee: 426 16
Property Taxes: 50.80
*TOTAL: 3,396.26*

All of which comes out to 17.69 cents per point

I will post the remaining unit MFs when I have more time and have my computer out... But this is the most MF efficient unit offered I think.


----------



## sscheibel225

My HGVC 2020 Fees:
Elara Platinum 1br 4800 pts  EOYE
Operating Fee 710.63
Reserve Fee 141.54
RealEst Tax 34.64
Club Dues 182.00

I’m am an unlucky one that found TUG long after paying full ride. But I spread the TUG word whenever the time comes up.

*Repeat of Post 21*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frasier

*MarBrisa 2BR Platinum 8,400 Points*

2020 Operating Fee $923.96 01/01/2020
2020 Reserve Fee $210.81 01/01/2020
2020 Real Estate Tax $283.08 01/01/2020
*Total for 2020 $1,417.85* 3.58% Increase over 2019
Paid for 2019 $1,368.81

They do not include or report Real Estate Tax in the budget but is billed on the MF statement.


----------



## mrharris03

*HGVC Craigendarroch Lodges (3BR - 8400 HGVC Points)*

2020 Management Charge   £ 465.93
2020 Reserve Fund             £ 141.18
2020 VAT                           £ 121.42
2020 Disbursements           £ 20.25

*2020 TOTAL*                     £ 748.78 (~ $983.90) 

Increase of  £ 21.79 (3%) / $ 28.63 over 2019 MFs


----------



## GT75

*1BR Grand Waikikian*
2020 Operating Fee - $966.26
2020 Capital Reserve - $203.48
2020 Painting Reserve - $11.82
2020 Real Estate Tax -  $164.79

Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax
*2020 TOTAL  -  $1346.35*
Increase of $99.53 (7.98%) from 2019
*

2BR Penthouse Grand Waikikian*
2020 Operating Fee - $2766.57
2020 Capital Reserve - $418.43
2020 Painting Reserve - $24.30
2020 Real Estate Tax -  $338.86

Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax
*2020 TOTAL  -  $3548.16*
Increase of $264.81 (8.07%) from 2019
*


3BR Penthouse Grand Waikikian*
2020 Operating Fee - $3364.44
2020 Capital Reserve - $531.50
2020 Painting Reserve - $30.87
2020 Real Estate Tax -  $430.44

Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax
*2020 TOTAL  -  $4357.25*
Increase of $332.97 (8.27%) from 2019


----------



## Sandy VDH

mrharris03 said:


> *2BR Platinum @ Seaworld (OVS I)*
> 
> 7,000 annual points
> 
> 2020 Operating Fee $758.51
> 2020 Reserve Fee   $328.46
> 2020 Real Estate Tax  $236.01
> 
> TOTAL: $1322.98
> Moderator edited:
> Increase of $52.78 (for OF and RF only) from 2019 or 5.1%




Are the reserves here under funded, and they are trying to make up some $$? As a percentage of OF the RF here is pretty significant.  The reserve fee is 43.3% of the OF.  That is very high.


----------



## mrharris03

Sandy VDH said:


> Are the reserves here under funded, and they are trying to make up some $$? As a percentage of OF the RF here is pretty significant.  The reserve fee is 43.3% of the OF.  That is very high.



The statutory reserves for the property would have actually been more ($477.69), but it does appear that the reserves may be underfunded on a going basis.  For example, the largest component of the reserve appears to be interior fixtures and finishes (at $232.79).  Based on the reserve analysis communicated in the billing notice, the 2020 projected reserve expenses for "interior" are $1.768 million, whereas the 2020 reserve funding for interior is only $807k (with an estimated interior reserve fund balance of $1.964 million), meaning that the interior reserve fund is depleting (possibly because the average estimated remaining life for the interior is 4.28 years).  The 2019-2020 EOY estimated reserve fund balance is decreasing by approximately $1.4 million as well, while the average estimated life of several components approaches 0 (including Residential Roof, Painting and Interior).  This all reads as though the reserve funding may need to be increased in the coming years beyond the current levels.


----------



## Anthony Schmid

*Hilton Grand Vacation Club at Coylumbridge*

lodge 46 - 3 bedroom / Platinum Season - 8400 HGVC Points

Management Charge - £373.19
Reserve Fund - £186.42
VAT - £111.92
Disbursements - £0.57

*Total GBP Payable - £672.10 *~$893.89 (using 1.33 exchange rate)

Lodge 1 - 2 bedroom / Platinum Season 7000 HGVC Points
(This is Original Lodge Type)

Management Charge - £344.34
Reserve Fund - £149.15
VAT - £98.70
Disbursements - £0.57

*Total GBP Payable - £592.76    *~$788.37 (using 1.33 exchange rate)
Moderator added: Increase £65.23 (12.37%)

Lodge 51 - 2 bedroom / Platinum Season - 7000 HGVC Points
(This is Deluxe Lodge Type)

Management Charge - £352.67
Reserve Fund - £167.82
VAT - £104.09
Disbursements - £0.57

*Total GBP Payable - £625.15 *~$832.78 (using 1.33 exchange rate)


----------



## Helaine

*Fiesta American Los Cabos (FAVC) -  Cabo San Lucas

1 Bedroom = 4800 points*
Total MF - $936.96

*2 Bedroom - 7000 points*
Total MF - $1,366.40

Moderator added:
The multiplier has increased from from $0.1895/pt to $0.1952/pt.
Increase of 3.01%


----------



## GT75

Helaine said:


> *Fiesta American Los Cabos (FAVC)
> 
> 1 Bedroom*
> Total MF - $936.96
> 
> *2 Bedroom*
> Total MF - $1,366.40


Can you add the number of point in each?


----------



## Helaine

Done!

Happy New Year!


----------



## simon63

Helaine said:


> *Fiesta American Los Cabos (FAVC) -  Cabo San Lucas
> 
> 1 Bedroom = 4800 points*
> Total MF - $936.96
> 
> *2 Bedroom - 7000 points*
> Total MF - $1,366.40


There was 10% of discount in mf and club fee if you pay by 31 Dec 2019.


----------



## Helaine

simon63 said:


> There was 10% of discount in mf and club fee if you pay by 31 Dec 2019.



True. I got the discount, but this is the actual MF for the next 12 months.


----------



## cowboyfan

cclaffey said:


> Resort Name/Unit Size  - *TUSCANY I-DRIVE/2BED GOLD 5,000PTS*
> Operating Fee - $846.07
> Reserve Fee - $252.68
> Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately) - $166.02
> Developer Subsidy/ Special Assessment (where it exists) - $0.00
> 
> 
> *TOTAL - $1264.77* (W/O CLUB DUES & ARDA)
> *Increase of $67.73 or 5.83% from 2019*
> 
> 
> 2018 Dues $1,321.93 (w/ CLUB DUES)
> 2019 Dues $1,371.04 (w/ CLUB DUES)


Tuscany 3Bed Platinum 8400 points
Operating Fee - $1138.26
Reserve Fee  -   $ 340.16
Real Estate Tax - $265.67
Total                   $1,744.09


----------



## canada_dude

*Resort: Lagoon Tower (Honolulu, Hawaii - Oahu)

2 BR Platnium (7,000 points)*

2020 OPERATING FEE 1,279.63
2020 RESERVE FEE 349.16
2020 REAL ESTATE TAX 218.06
2020 HAWAII GE TAX 76.75
2020 CLUB DUES 182.00
*TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $2,105.60
(2019 MF= $1929.13 @ 9.15% increase)*

Moderator added: Same as Post #36


----------



## HuskerATL

2 Bedroom Gold Season at Tuscany Village (Orlando)

2020 MF: Total $1,451.77
Operating Fee: $846.07
Reserve Fee: $252.68
Real Estate Tax: $166.02
Club Dues: $182
Voluntary ARDA Fee: $5

2019: $1,371.04
2018: $1,366.76
2017: $1,282.44

Moderator added:  Same as Post #82


----------



## GT75

*Ocean Tower* (all MFs are w/o HI GE Taxes)

*Ocean Tower STUDIO*

Operating Fee....: $ __773.09 (+2.1%)
Reserve Fees.....: $ __101.99 (+3.0%)
Real Estate Tax..: $ ___38.70 (NC)
=============================
Total............: $ __913.78 (+2.1%)


*Ocean Tower 1BR-S*

Operating Fee....: $ 1,024.13 (+2.7%)
Reserve Fees.....: $ __137.38 (+3.0%)
Real Estate Tax..: $ ___52.13 (NC)
=============================
Total............: $ 1,213.64 (+2.6%)


*Ocean Tower 1BR-L*

Operating Fee....: $ 1,223.96 (+3.0%)
Reserve Fees.....: $ __165.54 (+3.0%)
Real Estate Tax..: $ ___62.82 (NC)
=============================
Total............: $ 1,452.32 (+2.9%)


*Ocean Tower 2BR *(refer to post #83 which includes HI GE Taxes)

Operating Fee....: $ 1,498.12 (+3.4%)
Reserve Fees.....: $ __204.19 (+3.0%)
Real Estate Tax..: $ ___77.48 (NC)
=============================
Total............: $ 1,779.79 (+3.2%)


*Ocean Tower 3BR*

Operating Fee....: $ 2,221.48 (+3.8%)
Reserve Fees.....: $ __306.18 (+3.0%)
Real Estate Tax..: $ __116.18 (NC)
=============================
Total............: $ 2,643.84 (+3.5%)



Thanks to @bcjenkins


----------



## sunshine10021

*57th St NYC*

1 Week: Penthouse, Platinum, 16,800 points
1 Week: 1 Bedroom, Platinum, 7,200 points
2 Weeks: Studio Plus, Platinum, 5,250 points for each week

34,500 points

*2020 Operating Fee:* $7430.49
*2020 Reserve Fee:* $924.62
*2020 Real Estate Tax:*  $888.89
*Total: $9436

2019: *9119.74
*2018:* $8681.44


----------



## Smclaugh99

sunshine10021 said:


> *57th St NYC*
> 
> 1 Week: Penthouse, Platinum, 16,800 points
> 1 Week: 1 Bedroom, Platinum, 7,200 points
> 2 Weeks: Studio Plus, Platinum, 5,250 points for each week
> 
> 34,500 points
> 
> *2020 Operating Fee:* $7430.49
> *2020 Reserve Fee:* $924.62
> *2020 Real Estate Tax:*  $888.89
> *Total: $9436
> 
> 2019: *9119.74
> *2018:* $8681.44


Wow!  I didn’t know there were others who stockpile NY HGVC points.  I have 24,000 HCNY plus 3,750 West 57th points. Did you get your 34,500 W57 points retail, resale, or combination?  I’m sure the sales people would love to try to get you to trade some of your deeds and buy into Central at 5th or The Quin. 

Sean


----------



## CarlosRobayo23

Helaine said:


> *Fiesta American Los Cabos (FAVC) -  Cabo San Lucas
> 
> 1 Bedroom = 4800 points*
> Total MF - $936.96
> 
> *2 Bedroom - 7000 points*
> Total MF - $1,366.40
> 
> Moderator added:
> The multiplier has increased from from $0.1895/pt to $0.1952/pt.
> Increase of 3.01%



Can you please you add the Club Dues for 2020?


----------



## Helaine

CarlosRobayo23 said:


> Can you please you add the Club Dues for 2020?


 
I'll have to check. They were around $300.00 and include the reservation fees and up to 4 change fees in the cost.


----------



## Sebastiantheibis

Smclaugh99 said:


> Wow!  I didn’t know there were others who stockpile NY HGVC points.  I have 24,000 HCNY plus 3,750 West 57th points. Did you get your 34,500 W57 points retail, resale, or combination?  I’m sure the sales people would love to try to get you to trade some of your deeds and buy into Central at 5th or The Quin.
> 
> Sean


Did they try to get you to go to the Quinn or to the Hilton Club ?


----------



## Smclaugh99

Sebastiantheibis said:


> Did they try to get you to go to the Quinn or to the Hilton Club ?


The sales people are always trying to move you up the Elite chain and are good at showing you what you own “isn’t good enough” or not a good use of your points. I won’t rehash my points journey but I “upgraded” my ownership from 3750 W57 + 14.4k KingsLand to 24k HCNY, making me Elite Plus. Of course, it was not cheap. This was May/June 2018. Only several months later (my first time at HCNY), sales woman told me how terrible it was that I was not Elite Premier and tried to get me to convert some of my points (and buy more) in the Residences. In 2019, they were pushing Central at 5th - at that time, they did not know how they were going to sell The Quinn but intimated MF were going to be sky high. I declined both and ended up getting resale points for non-NY trips.

Sean


----------



## Sebastiantheibis

What is  the price per point at W 57th?


----------



## eyes1227

GT75 said:


> *3BR SeaWorld (OVSI)*
> 
> 2020 Operating Fee - $758.51
> 2020 Capital Reserve - $317.98
> 2020 Painting Reserve - $10.48
> 
> *TOTAL (ex RE tax) - $1086.97
> 
> 
> 
> 1BR SeaWorld (OVSII)*
> 
> 2020 Operating Fee - $540.37
> 2020 Capital Reserve - $169.26
> 2020 Painting Reserve - $7.07
> 
> *TOTAL (ex RE tax) - $716.70*


What does OVSI indicate?


----------



## dayooper

eyes1227 said:


> What does OVSI indicate?



Orlando Vacation Suites Phase 1 while OVSII is the second phase.

Sea World was built in 2 phases and, if I remember correctly, the MF’s are slightly different for the 2 phases.


----------



## dayooper

Sebastiantheibis said:


> What is  the price per point at W 57th?



Depends on the season and room designation.


----------



## DazedandConfused

GT75 said:


> And that is what I use (6200 pts) for the MFs db.    This unit is like the "gold standard" of HGVC MFs.   I know that there are some others now out there which have better MF/point rations but that could easily change once the newer property construction is completed.    I never saw this unit for sale while I was purchasing.



I just bought one resale from Julie K for $5,000 plus closing costs, total was $6,300

Why don't you include the Hawaii real estate tax in the calculations as it is mandatory.


----------



## GT75

DazedandConfused said:


> Why don't you include the Hawaii real estate tax in the calculations as it is mandatory.


I do if someone posts them, but they aren’t included on the budget reports.


----------



## Cyberc

DazedandConfused said:


> I just bought one resale from Julie K for $5,000 plus closing costs, total was $6,300



Haha

I made an offer on that one, 2k and sellers paying closing. I now see I had no chance of winning that bid. 

Congrats


----------



## DazedandConfused

Cyberc said:


> Haha
> 
> I made an offer on that one, 2k and sellers paying closing. I now see I had no chance of winning that bid.
> 
> Congrats



No wonder they took it so fast. 

I probably could have paid less, but I am happy with this contract as the combination of purchase price of $0.81 and annual dues of $.1044 is the lowest I have seen for a Platinum week.


----------



## dayooper

DazedandConfused said:


> No wonder they took it so fast.
> 
> I probably could have paid less, but I am happy with this contract as the combination of purchase price of $0.81 and annual dues of $.1044 is the lowest I have seen for a Platinum week.



That’s a great deed. Was it the one in the marketplace?


----------



## DazedandConfused

dayooper said:


> That’s a great deed. Was it the one in the marketplace?



Judi K email update


----------



## Cyberc

Just in for 2020


2020  MF for Vilamoura

2br: 703.56EUR approx $819

The MF is the same as in 2019 but due to exchange rate differences between USD and EUR the 2020 seems to increased. 

Sorry don’t have the numbers for the 1Br.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Cyberc said:


> Just in for 2020
> 
> 
> 2020  MF for Vilamoura
> 
> 2br: 703.56EUR approx $819
> 
> The MF is the same as in 2019 but due to exchange rate differences between USD and EUR the 2020 seems to increased.
> 
> Sorry don’t have the numbers for the 1Br.



I assume @Cyberc that this is 2021.  Or are you just now getting billed for 2020 MFs?  If so that would be really late.


----------



## Cyberc

Sandy VDH said:


> I assume @Cyberc that this is 2021.  Or are you just now getting billed for 2020 MFs?  If so that would be really late.


Yes it’s for 2020.  

vilamoura have always billed the owners during summer time but I assume that due to corona that they are a late this year.


----------



## Bazza

Cyberc said:


> Yes it’s for 2020.
> 
> vilamoura have always billed the owners during summer time but I assume that due to corona that they are a late this year.



Hi all, just joined this forum.
We've been owners at Vilamoura, Portugal for 11 years now. Love the place. However, what with Covid, and our airline cancelling very near our travel date, we are a bit peeved that today I got the MF bill - 703 Euros.
Anyone had success in getting this years MF revoked? I've emailed asking the question, but don't hold out much hope. 
Be interested to hear.
Thanks,
Bazza


----------



## Cyberc

Bazza said:


> Hi all, just joined this forum.
> We've been owners at Vilamoura, Portugal for 11 years now. Love the place. However, what with Covid, and our airline cancelling very near our travel date, we are a bit peeved that today I got the MF bill - 703 Euros.
> Anyone had success in getting this years MF revoked? I've emailed asking the question, but don't hold out much hope.
> Be interested to hear.
> Thanks,
> Bazza



Even with COVID-19 the resort need to ensure they are able to pay taxes, salaries to employees, upkeep for the resort etc. 

if the resort have been 100% closed the salaries will see a cut unless Vilamoura does the right thing and keep people on or ensure salary compensation from the government (if it’s available in Portugal).

Maybe in 2021 there will be a deduction but right we don’t know. It could also increase due to the extra cleaning needed.

Even with your country recommending not to go and airfare getting cancelled, mine included, the resort remains open - it’s not their “fault” that you can’t come.

I wouldn’t hold my breath for a refund or similar. However you do get your points freely saved to 2021 and you can book a nice vacation with them then.


----------



## Bazza

I hear what you're saying and fully understand. Obviously we will pay and just hope that we can visit again next year - but who knows!
Thanks for your reply Cyberc


----------



## Bazza

Incidentally Cyberc, I've always wondered why we don't attain Hilton Honors points on our visits. I acquire points round the world on business and pleasure, but HGV owners never get points during stays.


----------



## Cyberc

Bazza said:


> Incidentally Cyberc, I've always wondered why we don't attain Hilton Honors points on our visits. I acquire points round the world on business and pleasure, but HGV owners never get points during stays.


If you book a cash stay you will get HH points. HGV and Hilton resort hotels are not the same. When you make a reservation at a HGV resort you pay with your points And not cash. HGV and Hilton have an agreement which allows HGV owners to exchange their HGV points to HH points. When exchanging you give Hilton the rights to use your HGV points for a reservation which they can rent to cover the use of the points which you got and of course hilton makes some money doing so.


----------

